# your favorite plastic grubs!



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

You can pick 3 grubs for the rest of your life for inshore fishing . What would your three be. Ill start with mine 
1- marsh works bayou thumper
2- mirrolure little john
3- Texas trout killers


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

1. Gulp 5" Jerk Shad in Camo.
2. Mirrolure white with pink tail grub.
3. Any chartreuse curly tail.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

1) Zoom super fluke on 4/0 worm hook.
2) Curly tails
3) Bass Assassin's

-I don't really use gulp products. They are messy, they dry up, and are expensive. I can re use regular soft plastics multiple times until they are completely destroyed by multiple fish, get more in a pack, and at half the price of Gulps. If I feel the need for scent, I'll put some pro cure on it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gulp pogy in the new penny color
Zoom super fluke jr
Purple cocahoe with chartreuse tail


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

1. Berkely Gulp! Jerk Shad - Camo 2. Berkley Gulp! Shrimp - Pearl White
3. Exude Dart - Watermelon Red Glitter


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Charteuse curly tail grub w/orange tail
white gulp shrimp ( I haven't been using as much gulp, too expensive and doesn't last)


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

1. Exude dart
2. DOA shad tail- electric chicken
3. Gulp- 3" new penny shrimp


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

4 inch mirrolure soft shad in chartreuse
3 inch mirrolure soft sardine in plum/chartreuse tail
zoom super fluke


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Zoom Fluke in Arkansas shiner or baby bass
Saltwater Assassin Jerk Shad, 4" in silver mullet or rootbeer/chart.tail


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

1 Gulp 3" natural color shrimp
2 DOA paddle tail grub chartreuse 
3 gulp camo jerk shad
All with 1/8 oz red jig head


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Gulp jerkshad Camo,
gulp jerkshad Pearl white
Exude dart watermelon red glitter.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

1- Pumpkin Strike King Coffee Tube
2- Berkley Gulp New Penny Shrimp
3- Strike King Rage Tail Shrimp


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I look at the title and it says grub so...... 
Kalins watermelon Fleck or cotton candy 3 or 4 inch catches anything that swims 
Zoom Fat Alberts in pumpkiseed
Berkley 4 inch chartreuse


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

1- Gulp Jerk Shad / Camo
2- Gulp 3' Shrimp / Peral White
3- DOA Shrimp / Any color


----------

